# Trunk inside button



## FloridaGuy329 (May 29, 2018)

I know this has been done and there are post on this. But some are old. I bought an acdelco button and ran a wire from the yellow/blue wire to the button and a ground wire, but it didn’t work. When I connected the ground to the body the trunk opened. But wouldn’t with the button. Read about connecting to the A and C on the button is there any other way I don’t have solder. I tried with a connector but that put on wire on A/B and C/D. So I’m lost. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Whaaa?

Pictures will help. 

[h=1]How-To: Replace Trunk Switch[/h]
[h=1]Repair your Trunk Switch[/h]


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think you need to check the rules on when the rear button can open the trunk. 

According to the owner's manual, the doors must be unlocked and the transmission in Park (automatic transmission) or parking brake applied (manual transmission).


If your car has push buttons on the outside door handle, the fob must be within 3' of the trunk to work.


----------



## FloridaGuy329 (May 29, 2018)

Sorry this isn't for the trunk release in the back. It's to install an aftermarket button inside the car to pop the trunk open. I saw an install post but was a bit confused with it


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have done that on mine, but it has been so long all I can remember is using a relay so the BCM would not get any feedback. Mine opens any time vehicle on or off.


----------



## FloridaGuy329 (May 29, 2018)

Got it too work. Thanks to a post I found on here. Figured what I was doing wrong.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm using this switch...very clean and looks oem and out of the way


----------

